# (Erledigt) Mainboard leuchtet orange und startet nicht



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hey, ich habe einen PC zusammen gebaut und nun leuchten LED's orang und kein Bild ist zu sehen.

Als Teile verwende ich ein Ryzen 5 2600, Asus B450 M-A, gtx 1660 super, ein 550 wat Netzteil von Argus.

Habe alles überprüft aber nach meiner Ansicht ist alles richtig.Es kann aber auch sein das ich doch was falsch gemacht habe 😂 bin am verzweifeln.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## MountyMAX (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

setzt doch mal ein Foto vom Innenleben hier rein, sonst wird es zur Kaffeesatzleserei


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Leuchten da LEDs vom Board oder zusätzlicher Blinkekram?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Hallo Nightwish112!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 



Nightwish112 schrieb:


> ein 550 wat Netzteil von Argus.


Das bau mal schnell wieder aus.
Ein 25.- EUR-Teil käme mir nicht in  den PC.

Alternativen:
Seasonic Focus Gold 450W ATX 2.4 ab €' '60,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 ab €' '85,74 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Oha, das habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Schöne neue Hardware und am Herzen des Systems gespart. Passiert leider immer wieder. Das Netzteil sollte auf jeden Fall getauscht werden und höchsten als Not-Ersatz irgendwo rumlagern. Das ist jetzt zwar nicht der Chinaböller schlechthin und wird nicht gleich Schaden anrichten, schneidet aber auch nicht besonders gut ab.


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Mache ich in paar Std


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Ja, war ne Not Lösung aber ich habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich es reklamieren sollte und mir ein besseres bestelle


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Es leuchtet hinten und bei der graka am slot um es zu beschreiben


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Oke, ich sehe schon. Ohne Bilder wird das nichts.


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Müssten jetzt drinen sein.Bitte schaut mal durch die Unordnung


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Vom siehe Bilder


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Sicher, dass die Grafikkarte richtig eingerastet ist? Manchmal braucht es da etwas Kraft. Etwas! Nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Sicher bin ich mir da nicht &#55357;&#56834; aber laut Youtube sollte sie eingerastet sein


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Das kannst nicht bei YouTube nachgucken sondern im PC. Nochmal rausnehmen und mit etwas Druck einrasten lassen. Es ist wichtig, dass sie richtig einrastet. Genau wie beim Arbeitsspeicher befindet sich am Slot ein Arretierungsriegel, der wieder absichern muss.


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Das ist mir klar.Habe nochmal geschaut und sitzt sowie RAM.


----------



## MountyMAX (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Hmm, ändere bitte mal die Steckplätze vom RAM, also beide einen Slot näher an die CPU, habe es bei ASUS öfters, dass die Boards nicht hochfahren, wenn in dem CPU am nächsten RAM Slot nichts steckt.  (sieht zumindest auf dem Bild so aus, das da noch ein Slot näer am CPU frei ist)


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orange und startet nicht*

Nein, der RAM steckt richtig. Steht auch so im Handbuch.


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Okey, hab ich mal gemacht


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Ändert trotzdem nichts :/


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orange und startet nicht*

Und nun wieder zurückstecken, weil er jetzt falsch steckt...


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orang und startet nicht*

Habe mir einfach zum test ein anderes Netzteil bestellt was ich eh machen wollte.Es ist ein be quiet pure Power 11 600 watt


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orange und startet nicht*

Hab ich &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## c1i (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orange und startet nicht*

So wird das imho nichts. Entweder du baust das alles nochmal auseinander und in Ruhe und gewissenhaft zusammen oder du suchst dir mal jemanden, der da drüber schaut. Während des Zusammenbaus die entsprechenden Handbücher hinzuziehen und in diesem Zuge gleich das Netzteil tauschen.

Oder auch gerne nochmal Bilder machen. Diesmal bitte aber welche, auf denn man auch alles erkennt und nicht nur die Hälfte.

Der Übersicht halber solltest du auch mal die Editfunktion nutzen, denn dafür gibt es die. Wenn das Lesen des Threads irgendwann zu Augenschmerzen führt, bin ich raus.


----------



## Nightwish112 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Mainboard leuchtet orange und startet nicht*

Danke dir für deine kompetente Hilfe  mein Kumpel meinte ich hätte Fehler gemacht bei den Power Buttons und so.... Jetzt geht er nun


----------

